# Nova/Slugs



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey guys, instead of sitting in the deerstand with my bow the next two weeks during slug season, my dad asked if I wanted to go slug hunting. We haven't gone for a couple years because of harvest/tillage and I have gotten a new shotgun since then. I now have a Benelli Nova and was wondering if it can shoot slugs without getting a slug barrel? I have a box of Winchester Magnum Rifled Slugs. I have a Kick's choke tube in for waterfowl that I will be taking out. Do I put a factory choke in? Thanks for any help!

Travis


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Definitely take the kicks choke out! There's a chance for serious damage, especially since those style choke tubes have little nubbins on the inside. Best case scenario, you get lucky and nothing happens. Worse case, you'll banana-peel the barrel.

Here's something I found from a quick google search. Pretty much says what I was thinking:



> Question: Is it safe to shoot a slug in a shotgun that has a screw-in choke?
> Answer: The answer depends on the choke tube that's screwed into the barrel. You can get rifled choke tubes designed to spin the slug (to be used with sabot slugs), or you can just use a cylinder or improved cylinder tube (for rifled slugs).
> 
> It's perfectly safe to do with a shotgun that's in good repair, with proper ammo for that gun's chamber length. I wouldn't want to shoot many slugs through a tighter choke, but some modified chokes will do okay with slugs.
> ...


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks!! So I should be good to go with the improved modified that came with the gun by the looks of it?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I would think so. Like the article said, the more constriction, the more pressure and, possibly, the more danger. To be safe, I'd say the more open the choke, the better, but improved modified should be OK.

In all fairness, I shot rifled slugs out of my 20 gauge youth with a modified choke. Never had any problems, but probably wasn't the brightest thing in the world. Of course, I didn't know what the heck I was doing at 14 years old.


----------

